# Just bought a Stanley 46 plane!



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry I don't have a pic. I'm not sure how to upload that.

Anyways, I just bought a Stanley 46 plane from a flea market for $40. It has 8 cutters with it. I'm missing the two smallest ones. It's a type 2 by the Patrick site. I'm pretty pumped because it has everything with it (other than those two cutters) and should be ready to go after getting a blade sharpened. 

It sounded like a deal to me for a plough/dado/filister/rabbit plane so I'm excited. 

Anyone know anything about these or have any advice?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You got one heck of a deal on that plane, you can check out ebay and pick up the cutters you are missing. I have a #46 with all the cutters, mine is in such great shape I am afraid to use it, but I will soon.

I want a #45 or #55. A friend of mine up in BC was going to sell me his but he must have changed his mind, maybe one day.

If you want to post a picture of the plane, save it to your desktop, when you get ready to post the picture, scroll down past "submit reply" to where you see "Manage Attachments" click that, then click "browse" click on the picture in your desktop, then click upload, then close window. After that scroll on down and click "submit reply" don't scroll up and click submit reply but scroll on down and you will see it there.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

So it turns out there is virtually no information on this plane. It's pretty much cut and pasted from the same site. There are no video or really much information at all. 

I've sharpened a couple of blades and made the most awesome spiral shavings. It cuts a groove like a champ with the grain. I haven't tried with the knicker against. I need to make sure the blades are super sharp for this. I'm having a hard time getting them razor sharp. I've never sharpened a skewed blade and generally do everything hand style. I'll get it. Give me time and patience and I can do just about anything. : )


----------

